# Creampuff 365...



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

To help my versatility and creativity, a friend of mine and I are partaking in a "Year's Project," meaning we're going to be drawing/sketching a different picture every day for the next year (if things go accordingly). 

To keep things interesting, I've pre-chosen 52 different subjects to draw... each week something new. You can see that list on the main journal here. I will also post each drawing to this forum for you guys to see!  

This week I'll be drawing the American Quarter Horse... if you have any suggestions for other horse breeds (not listed in the journal) or would like your horse to be "featured," please let me know! 

The first picture will be shown tonight!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Subscribing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Also subbing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Totally subbing  I would love to see a paint.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm very likely to add some color to the breeds (where I can). I'm a sucker for colored ponies!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

subscribing.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow! That is ambitious of you! I tried a sketch a day project for a while, but I think I only lasted like 30 days. I wish you well with this project and look forward to seeing your sketches.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I am subbing to watch the progress. You did such an awesome sketch of my boy, I can't wait to see the rest of your work!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Even if I only get 30 days out of it, it's 30 days of practice I wouldn't have had before! Here lately I haven't been drawing much and I need to get into a better regime (get used to drawing daily) so I can _actually_ start work on commissions and getting my portrait studio under way.  


Day 1 is getting color!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

*DAY 1*

A rather "built" AQH trotting. Based off of my boss's mare, _Darling Scotch Bar_ (Darla), who literally has a huge rear.  

It's actually a _lot_ harder to get a decent picture done (since I can only draw after work) without having to stop. Most of my highlights became scribbles. (SIGH) Oh, well. The project is all about improvement anyway! C'est la vie! 









​


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Carrie,

This is a great project and I shall sub, too. I know I asked you this before, but you are "sketching" on a computer pad, no? It isn't on paper.
Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Carrie,
> 
> This is a great project and I shall sub, too. I know I asked you this before, but you are "sketching" on a computer pad, no? It isn't on paper.
> Forgive my ignorance.


It's perfectly fine.  

I do a lot of traditional artwork (and would do more of this project with it, too), but my scanner wasn't exactly made for drawings... that is, unless I draw unbearably dark. So, for the most part of this project I'll be using my drawing tablet. 

If I wanted to I could even sketch on paper, open the drawing in Photoshop (or a similar drawing program), and color it digitally. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

That is soo nice! I love it!


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

so subbing!!!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

GAH, missed day 2! Looks like I'll be drawing two pictures today!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

<SIGH> Drawing between work and my son have proven to be more difficult than I thought! I've only had a short few hours after work (and a few minutes before) to work any, and it's near impossible to work at the barn without broken focus. Ick. 

I've already found myself to be around 6 days late! 

Here's make-up for day 2. It took me about half an hour.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Lovely! Very flowy.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you, Ray.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Subbing! The first two are great!


----------

